
Ask HN: An Alternative to Google News Alerts? - ian0
Im not sure if its supported or not anymore but rarely if ever works for me. Paid or Free alternatives would be welcome
======
livealife
You probably forgot RSS.

~~~
hopesthoughts
Maybe they forgot RSs, or maybe not. I used to get Google alerts as feeds,
until they stopped capturing most things. RSS alerts like Google alerts, when
they used to work would be pretty cool.

